# Twisp Nut Brittle



## gertvanjoe (11/1/16)

Love this juice but why da ... do they only make it in 18mg . Filled up a KUI with it on a 1 ohm coil and this is the second silver today . Bwahhhh :crying:

Ok rant over , hows things with everybody in the new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Hi @gertvanjoe - all going well - going to be a great year! 
Hope you are good

On the Twisp flavours I think they carry some of their flavours in zero mg too. Then the idea is to mix the 18mg with zero to adjust the nic content without losing flavour.

Not sure if they have the nut brittle in zero, but you should check. Otherwise mix with plain VG/PG


----------



## BWS (12/1/16)

Haven't tried it since I started exploring the world of other flavours/manufacturers. I do like the Limoncello very much, which fortunately is available in 0mg as well so I do blend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/1/16)

Nope , these aren't  I'm thinning it out with VG . But I'd rather cook it up in my Protank 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/1/16)

But o the flavor in the KUI


----------

